# Wet Salt how do I dry out?



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

I am picking up my Bulk Salt order today, Of course its raining and the salt pile is somewhat exposed before I get to it. I pick it up in dumpsters then load into sea cans with a bobcat. I will leave the salt for 1 day in the dumpster propped up to drain any water before loading into the shipping container. 

Any other suggestions or ideas?


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Not much you can do......................


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

hair dryer ! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Superior L & L;860501 said:


> hair dryer ! :laughing::laughing:


Son of a .........

That's what I was going to say Paul. :realmad: :laughing:


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

either that or else a .........reallllllly big towel


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Bounty paper towels................


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

It will harder no matter what due to the rain right?

I would just break it up after it dries.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Dumpster Guy;860350 said:


> I am picking up my Bulk Salt order today, Of course its raining and the salt pile is somewhat exposed before I get to it. I pick it up in dumpsters then load into sea cans with a bobcat. I will leave the salt for 1 day in the dumpster propped up to drain any water before loading into the shipping container.
> 
> Any other suggestions or ideas?


Sounds like the makings of a Salt Block if you ask me.


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

That's one reason I try to pick up my salt when it clear and dry and low humidity.


----------



## ukcats (Sep 24, 2009)

have u tried the sham wow


----------



## chaos270 (Oct 30, 2004)

How many ton do you fit in a shipping container? what size, assuming 40'.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ukcats;860764 said:


> have u tried the sham wow


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

Superior L & L;860501 said:


> hair dryer ! :laughing::laughing:


Hey if I thought it would work....

The supplier happened to have some in a covered area that I was able to get ( 30 tonne) to get us started. We are going to dump it in a pile and load from the top of the pile and keep the bottom contents for first use.


```
chaos270
```
I will let you know how much we can load into the 20 ft container. I am thinking 30 tonne... We are storing three of these on customer sites. Tomorrow is our first freezing event but I doubt we'll get to salt.

My contracts are a little larger this year and I will have to get sharper on the salt game my average properties last year was 1/2 to 1 acre this year one of them is a 25 acre shopping mall. I will need allot more salt but just trying to figure out how to manage it.

Thanks for the info >especially for the Sham Wow (cretebaby) that's a classic I can't believe I didn't think of that. I will have to add that to my "kits" for the trucks along side the solve all duck tape and Zap straps....


----------

